# Anyone from NJ ?



## Insurman (Sep 25, 2007)

who here is from NJ ?

just curious as to if this hits home at all or locally.. 

Im in Manahawkin and ride with Stafford EMS and soon Stafford Fire:unsure:

Manahawkin and Stafford.. are the same thing.. We are the town you MUST go through to get to LBI..


----------



## rgnoon (Sep 30, 2007)

There are quite a few here from jersey actually. I'm up in bergen county, working in a couple of different spots, but go to school down in newark. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## firecoins (Sep 30, 2007)

I have heard of New Jersey.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2007)

I am from New Jersey.  Currently going to school in Philly though.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Sep 30, 2007)

This past summer I rode for Beach Haven/Ship Bottom First Aid Squad, so not too far away from Stafford.


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 1, 2007)

Speaking of jersey, has anyone read the TriData study on the state of EMS in NJ? It is available on both the health dept's website and the state first aid council's site. Any thoughts (esp from those in jersey)?


----------



## Insurman (Oct 2, 2007)

rgnoon said:


> Speaking of jersey, has anyone read the TriData study on the state of EMS in NJ? It is available on both the health dept's website and the state first aid council's site. Any thoughts (esp from those in jersey)?





what is this.. Im new here...


----------



## Insurman (Oct 2, 2007)

mrdell4150 said:


> This past summer I rode for Beach Haven/Ship Bottom First Aid Squad, so not too far away from Stafford.




Ohh very nice.. you must know some of the same people I do then.. Im sure you must of saw us at some point maybe even picked up a back up call on a busy saturday / sunday.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Oct 2, 2007)

scotch plains, union county. ride for scotch plains rescue squad and a private company as well.


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 2, 2007)

Insurman said:


> what is this.. Im new here...



A report recently commissioned by the state regarding the state of EMS in new jersey. The report addressed quite a few of our current challenges here and offered some solutions (primarily in the way of governance.) If you're from Jersey and in EMS (whether Volunteer or Paid), you should read it.

Edit: It would help if i actually posted the link
   (http://www.nj.gov/health/ems/documents/ems_study_report.pdf )


----------



## NJN (Oct 30, 2007)

Plainfield Rescue Squad, Union County Here.

I once was bored enough to start to read the report but, as soon as i got comfortable, i got a call so... i haven't.

But its hard to believe that i had time to become bored if any of you have ever heard of the calls in Plainfield, I bleieve that Mercy4Angles could attest to this. As their service does a S*** load of mutual aids for us.


----------



## JerzEmt (Oct 30, 2007)

Everybody does Mut Aid for Plainfield -- It's a busy town!


----------



## NJN (Oct 30, 2007)

JerzEmt said:


> Everybody does Mut Aid for Plainfield -- It's a busy town!



That is true, but the farthest we usually will go is Scotch Plains, Fanwood, North Plainfield, Somerset Med Center Covering So.Plainfield or watchung, Rarley Westfield


----------



## mysterl33 (Oct 30, 2007)

I ride for Fanwood which is in Union County but currently in Albany NY for school


----------



## NJN (Oct 30, 2007)

se0u1sk said:


> I ride for Fanwood which is in Union County but currently in Albany NY for school



Do ya like it over there in Fanwood?
When i turn 17 i'm considerin joinin your outfit for various reasons.


----------



## mysterl33 (Oct 30, 2007)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Do ya like it over there in Fanwood?
> When i turn 17 i'm considerin joinin your outfit for various reasons.



It's very quiet don't get many calls but when there are calls, it's quite exciting haha


----------



## JerzEmt (Oct 30, 2007)

HMMMMM --- I wonder.... Fanwood is a nice little town.
And yes, we have Plainfield Cover for us, as help when they are busy, as well as SP, but .... 
It is a fun town.  Safe, we don't issue Body Armour too our night crews..... 
The plnfld EMt's at the berg, and elsewere have told... Body Armour -:O 
B-safe new guy, and seOU1sk you should know me .... 
Bsafe all....


----------



## JerzEmt (Oct 30, 2007)

SE1 --Go to the live chat .....


----------



## NJN (Oct 30, 2007)

Jerz, what squad r u on? We may have met at the berg


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Oct 30, 2007)

yea fanwoods a small town.


----------



## JerzEmt (Oct 31, 2007)

Fanwood -- Nice little town.


----------

